# 500 hot showers from one small compost pile



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

One heck of an idea, think I'll give this a try.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

Very interesting concept. Compost piles can get quite hot, I'm surprised the heat didn't affect the dexterity of the hose itself. This would certainly be something to consider if you had that ammount of compost at disposal.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree ... interesting.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

awseome idea! thanks for posting!


----------



## Al-Thi'b (Jan 6, 2010)

Still the problem that a compost heap can be smelt from afar.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Al-Thi'b said:


> Still the problem that a compost heap can be smelt from afar.


Compost piles do not smell. Unless you are putting garbage in them, like grease or meat products, which is a no no. I have had one on going for years, you can put your nose down to them and not detect any bad smell. Matter of fact I think they have a good earthy smell to them.


----------



## Al-Thi'b (Jan 6, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> Compost piles do not smell. Unless you are putting garbage in them, like grease or meat products, which is a no no. I have had one on going for years, you can put your nose down to them and not detect any bad smell. Matter of fact I think they have a good earthy smell to them.


Soured fruit and/or vegetable remains stick in the humid southern air here and carry decent range.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2011)

Very cool concept, I was thinking of something similar that sits kind of under an overhang of a building that can capture some of the heat.


----------

